# Audi Design Team Adds Beijing Studio



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

According to a report from SinoCast Daily Business Beat, Audi has announced the creation of a Beijing design studio this week. Audi Design currently maintains studios in Ingolstadt, Munich, Turin and Santa Monica and this fifth Chinese studio will mark its first facility in Asia.

The studio will be divided into three sections - exterior design, interior design and decoration. The piece says the studio will focus both on Chinese design trends as well as trends from other portions of Asia.

Expected to be Audi's largest market for the 2011 sales year, China has increased in its importance to the Audi brand so the placement of a studio here is a sound strategic move.

* Full Story *


----------

